# Corpsing a talking buckey skull?



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Well I used a talking bucky in my haunt last year but he was too clean and white. This year I want him to have a more 'freshly dead' look. I'm gonna add eyes but I also want to have some flesh on his face and around his jaw but still keep the free movement of the jaw for talking. I'm thinking like pantyhose around the jaw area then layered with latex so it looks like skin stretching as he talks. Has anybody tried this or have another thought? (tendons stretching around his mouth would be cool too)

DW


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Last year I used a bucky skull with a servo-driven talking mechanism installed in it as the basis for my cauldron witch's head/face. What we did was extend the jaw fully, then use spray glue to attach rolled cotton batting from the jaw up to the cheek area. Then we latexed it on both sides in a few layers and let it dry. When you close the jaw then, it looks like the old-person "bulldog" wrinkled cheek flaps, and allows all the freedom needed for full range of motion in the mouth.


----------

